# TH400 Locking to Slip yoke conversion



## gckeith66 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I have a 66 Lemans thats receiving a TH400 with a locking yoke output shaft.
I've looked through a ton of posts on a ton of site and it looks like the easiest way to use a slip yoke with it is using a yoke that is only half threaded so I can clear the Oring on the locking yoke output shaft.

Has anyone had any luck with the below or similar products?

T-400 & 4L80 Transmission Slip yoke 1310 Series 32 spline w/threaded hole in output

Thanks!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks interesting. I have a truck style Turbo 400 sittin in the shop floor with the bolt on yoke, that piece you linked to would be perfect instead of replacing the output shaft. Price is up there though.


----------



## gckeith66 (Dec 28, 2011)

It sparked my interest as well.
I had a bad powerglide and I picked up an 88 suburban for $500 with a 454 and a turbo 400 and that's what is going in the Lemans now. New motor mounts are fabbed and engine is fitted. Just have to figure out this yoke issue and enlarge my trans tunnel then I'm set.

I heard of a few people recommend similar products to others but never heard on how it worked out for them...


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

curious, never saw one before, so if the bolt is left out, does a regular car style yoke even fit? What is the issue?


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

This might sound crazy but do you have the suby's drive shaft with the slip in it. It might be just as cheap or cheaper to have the drive shaft resized and the right rear yoke for the Lemans.


----------

